# Specialized BLOKS Display



## simon.r (31 Aug 2021)

A heads up for anyone running an older Specialized with a BLOKS display:

The BLOKS display on my 2019 Turbo Vado started playing up recently. The bike still worked normally, but sometimes the display wouldn’t turn on and sometimes it turned itself off mid ride for no apparent reason.

I took the bike into a Specialized concept store and they agreed to replace the display with a shiny new version - a job which also meant replacing part of the wiring harness - free of charge.

The bike’s at least 2 years old and I’m the second owner, so I’m really impressed that Specialized sorted the problem out under warranty.


----------

